# Executive health check up



## Edcasey (Feb 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend executive health check up in Penang?


----------



## Jen Nichol (Apr 24, 2016)

Here is the list of healthcare/private hospitals in Malaysia. I am sure they can do the executive health check up for you. 

I hope it helps


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Edcasey said:


> Can anyone recommend executive health check up in Penang?


Most of the private hospitals do provide executive health checkups. The more famous ones in Penang are (in no order of preference nor am i associated with any of them!).

You may google the names for the contact and directions to get there.

On the Island
1. Gleneagles Medical Centre (GMC) (Town area)
2. Island Hospital (Town area)
3. Loh Guan Lye Hospital (Town area)
4. Lam Wah Ee (Greenlane area)
5. Pantai Hospital (Bayan Baru area
6. Adventist Hospital (town area)
7. Mount Mariam Cancer Hospital (town area)

At the mainland
1. Bagan Specialist Center (Butterworth area)
2. KPJ Specialist (Bukit Mertajam area)


----------

